# TiVo HD opening animation



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Video at YouTube










Sorry if it's already been posted.


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

Time to recode it into TY and replace the UK start animation!

Also - YAY! Teletubbies. I wonder if they paid BBC Worldwide or if the BBC paid them


----------



## mesaka (Sep 27, 2002)

Too depressing for words - I want one!


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Terry - you'd want to sit through all *that* on a restart? <horror>


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

"Hey, let's see what's on TiVo!"


Excellent animation - but I'm pretty sure you'd be able to skip it (like we can now) once it gets tiresome.

Anyway, what's a restart? I used to do something like that to refresh channel logos, but haven't done so for a while now


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Perhaps it just becomes a demo sequence that moves to "Now Playing" after the first boot which you can choose to delete like the first UK Tivo's.

Like ArielPlug says, whats a restart, once of the benefits to Tivo is you don't have to constantly restart (its linux, not windoz).


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

healeydave said:


> Like ArielPlug says, whats a restart, once of the benefits to Tivo is you don't have to constantly restart (its linux, not windoz).


You still reboot Windows. 

Out of the 10 Vista machines we have, reveals 33 application faults (6 off Internet Explorer, 8 Acrobat faults (pre version 8.1) and rest our circuit design software) and only 1 windows fault where "Windows stopped working" this due to the ATI graphics driver which was auto-fixed and updated on 23/4/07.

There have been no user instigated reboots or shutdows since first deployement on 17/2/07. :up:


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Well if it is indeed that reliable, its only about 15 years late in the making.

In my experience, I have never been able to have a PC running 24x7 opening and closing different apps and not had to do what I would call a refresh boot of the system to get all memory and resources back after a month or so (with the exception of the Server Editions). Maybe they've done a sterling job with Vista, I'd finally lost interest by the time that came out.

Please tell me in Vista they have finally cracked the old 100% processor utilisation that could be max'ed by simply finding a webpage in Internet Explorer (that is scrollable) and wheeling the mouse up and down??? (P.S. you need task manager minimized in the task bar so you can monitor the processor bar's activity).


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

healeydave said:


> Please tell me in Vista they have finally cracked the old 100% processor utilisation that could be max'ed by simply finding a webpage in Internet Explorer (that is scrollable) and wheeling the mouse up and down??? (P.S. you need task manager minimized in the task bar so you can monitor the processor bar's activity).


Just tried it, the % bar moved as I wheeled up and down. With task manager on top I get 10%-30% CPU (both as dual core) using a reasonably wizzo ATI graphics card (Aero capable PI of 4.2) @ 1600x1200 @ 75Hz with Vista Ultimate.

Just tried it on XP with old ATI graphics card (2.8MHz P4) and I get 30-60% CPU utilisation. 1280x1024 @ 75Hz

Tried it on a 2.4GHz Celeron P4 with shared graphics memory (845G) and I get 100% utilisation in scrolling. 1024x768 @ 60Hz.

So certainly graphics card and CPU speed related.

Never noticed it before as usually when wizzing sceen up and down what else is happening is not relevant.


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

thanks Ian, very interesting


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Just tried it on an XP PC with an Nvidia GeForce4 ??? @ 1280 x 1024 @ 85Hz and CPU usage is 10-20%.

So looks like graphics card performance is the limiting factor.

Seem quite possible that the faster/better the graphics card, the less CPU needed.


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

This one just makes me cry:


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

b166er said:


> Video at YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I personally think our version is shorter sweeter and more to the point. All the other stuff they fill up the minute and a bit with has very little to do with saying this is your Tivo and your Tivo Guy.

I would like to be able to replace the Powering Up screen with some of those nice colourful graphics they use on the later US Tivos though.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

healeydave said:


> Please tell me in Vista they have finally cracked the old 100% processor utilisation that could be max'ed by simply finding a webpage in Internet Explorer (that is scrollable) and wheeling the mouse up and down??? .


 Firefox on OS X has had a similar bug for ages too:
http://digg.com/tech_news/Firefox_Bug_Causes_100_CPU_Usage_on_Mac_OS_X

I'd prefer a snappy GUI response and 100% usage for a short time 
than a sluggish response and 50% usage though.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

What's the giant red button about?


----------



## chubbybrown (Feb 19, 2005)

I liked the 25 hours in HD compared to 300 hours normal.

EEK!

I still want them to come here though :up:


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

ndunlavey said:


> What's the giant red button about?


Are you being sarcastic? Think about the sound it makes when he presses it...


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

We've always called it Tie-Vo, not Tee-vo round here..

I suppose that's another tom-ay-to, tom-ar-to thing?


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Really? I always thought the name was a play on "tee vee"


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yep. Even in the US they call it a "Tee-Vo"


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

mikerr said:


> We've always called it Tie-Vo, not Tee-vo round here..
> 
> I suppose that's another tom-ay-to, tom-ar-to thing?


By "round here" do you mean in merseyside? As far as I was aware, everyone "round here" on tivo community forum UK pages called it tee-vo as it should be. I think you might be alone in calling it tie-vo


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I meant UK as opposed to USA, I've met a few owners saying it Tie-Vo down south too.
The correct way is teevo, as it is american after all, I just wondered what you all said.

We don't get to hear each other on tivocommunity, which is probably for the best


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

I have always pronounced it as TEEVO because you use it to record the TeeVee

If TieVo was the correct way to pronounce it then how come a Vauxhall car wasnt known as the Vauxhall VieVah instead of Vauxhall VeeVah ????


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

What about all the TyTools and Ty files... "tie-vo" files are "tie" files, and the programs are tie-tools...

Sounds better in my head than teevo and tee-why-tools.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

You are mixing two different things. 
tee vo uses tie files and the programs to play then are tie tools.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Anyone who doesn't say "Tee-Vo" has clearly not watched the UK "Welcome to TiVo" video, phoned UK Customer Services, watched the UK TV and cinema adverts that were done, or Sky's promotion of it (when they did it), or the Have I Got News For You discussion about TiVo after the "Dossa and Joe" fiasco, or Gary's star appearance on Channel 4 news, etc etc. In short it's "Tee-Vo" over here too.

(Tytool and Tyfiles are different sound, pronounced like tycoon!)


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

When you've all finished ganging up on me   

No, I have never actually heard tivo mentioned on any UK originated TV.
I've always heard it said in an american accent.... (Which I ignore as they can't pronounce anything properly anyway :  tomay-to , router etc....)

Oh well, I'll have to re-educate myself and all my family and friends now


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

mikerr said:


> tomay-to , router etc....


You say Tomay-to, I say Router, you say Potato, I say Teevo. Tomay-to, Router, Potato, Teevo, let's call the whole thing Standby.


----------

